

Show HN: stream music from your Amazon S3 bucket to Android  - MatB
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.matteobrusa.android.s3

======
angryasian
I love the idea. Right now google music is free and i've uploaded everything
already, but depending on the price I can definitely see using this. Good
thing because s3 just allowed for folder uploading with their latest release.

